
Will Trump kill the Obama tech surge? - steven
https://backchannel.com/the-final-days-of-obamas-tech-surge-864b9bf60d34#.mzglaug9q
======
matt_wulfeck
> _The White House imported Silicon Valley’s best to transform government._

Did he though? I'm of the opinion that tech has been marching forward
_despite_ our federal government, not because of it.

Also the surge in funding for dubious startups couldn't also be from the
upward pressure of essentially free money from the fed and artificially low
rates... right?

~~~
microcolonel
_HIC SVNT IDEOLOGUS_

